# Venice Tuna Trip-La-Tex Invitational



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I am looking for anglers to join our tournament in Venice on May 21-22. This is a casual, fun, tagging tournament I have run in Venice for 5 years. Novice anglers welcome we are fishing on fully guided boats with Voodoo Sportfishing and Paradise Outfitters. We are staying at Tuna Town houseboat in Venice Marina and your meals will be catered. I promise you will have fun and meet some great people. Look up La-Tex Invitational posts on 2cool or go to our Facebook page Yellowfin Tuna Tagging Conservation Association. www.yttca.org PM me for more details, Thanks Miles.


----------



## JSTEER (Apr 6, 2017)

*Venice Trip*

Hi, I wanted to see if you still had a spot open for the tournament. Ive always wanted to try fishing in a tournament and have all my gear. You can message me on here or shoot me a text. 832-862-0859. Thanks, John.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks John! PM and text have been delivered. We hope you can join us in Venice!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

We have one spot left! We have 4 boats booked with 15 out of 16 spots taken....who wants to go....?


----------

